# NUB Cameroon ****



## Habana-cl

Here is my first NUb smoked. Had a great Easter stick. Sam has a winner. Cannot wait to buy a few boxes. Enjoy Flint


----------



## patefengreen

Dude, that's some ash!


----------



## jam

I cant wait to try the Cammy Lucky


----------



## tobacmon

Sweeeet AssssssH


----------



## sofaman

Thats one hell of a nice ASH!!!


----------



## chip1922

I'm burning mine this week. Already drooling....


----------



## Doogie

consistant, another NUB stand:dribble::dribble:


----------



## karmaz00

wow awsome ash there


----------



## LkyLindy

Nice architecture


----------



## mjohnsoniii

sweet NUb stand!


----------



## xavier_chino

wow, very nice can't wait to try one


----------



## jitzy

nice where is everyone getting these Nubs? I need some Nub!


----------



## seegarfan-cl

jitzy said:


> nice where is everyone getting these Nubs? I need some Nub!


I second that......somebody hook me up quick.....I have lots of trading material or cash!

Mark


----------



## Cypress

Them NUB's are great.


----------



## BrianEE93

Nice ash! Hmmmm the taste of toothpick.:dribble:


----------



## Habana-cl

Actually Brian, I had my stick in there to far up . The ash never would have fallen but the toothpick burned in half and it it fell right after that. The taste was true to the end. Flint


----------



## hiway_86

Nice ash!! Cant wait to try one myself


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Very cool. Cant wait to try the cameroon as well. The habano was fantastic.


----------



## tx_tuff

Great smoke, great ash and great pics. Way to go Flint!


----------



## BengalMan-cl

Nice ash Flint!! See you Thursday!!


----------



## Labman

Awesome! I can't wait to get my grubby little hands on one.


----------



## DOZER

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Matt257

Great pics. Awesome NUb stand! And just look at that ash, very impressive!


----------



## Sea Jay

Nice Nub stand.


----------



## Habana-cl

Just wanted to add that this NUb was gifted to me by BrianEE93. Thanks Bro. Flint


----------



## BrianEE93

No problem and not necessary!


----------



## happy1

Serious ash there!


----------



## degarbie

Now that's a nub - and some seriously bad-ass ash.


----------



## Jimmy Ray

Ah.that Nub **** I am gonna go have one right now.


----------

